# The truth about Gamergate



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gamergate for many is about corruption in the games industry http://wiki.gamergate.me/index.php/Corruption http://wiki.gamergate.me/index.php/GameJournoPros 
And for others its about the unusual hatred a small but vocal minority game journalists and sjw's seem to have for gamers, and gaming culture http://wiki.gamergate.me/index.php/Gamers_are_Dead seriously I don't know why these people chose this line of work they really hate everything to do with the culture, they don't even seem to like games.




People have such lazy minds and believe the media and say "aye right its all aboot muh soggy knees" lol, rage more.

The people that say gamergate doesn't want women in games?? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fine_Young_Capitalists (yea I dont get that one either) 
clearly people that have never played a ****ing multilayer game in their life. The vast majority of male gamers I've met would ditch you in a heartbeat to play with a girl. It's well known some guys pretend to be girls to get preferential in treatment in games.

The whole misogyny thing is just a tool to dehumanize and demonize. I'm no psychologist but I assume misogyny (hatred of all women) must be some form of psychopathy, and I think psychopaths are like 1% of the population? and then how many of that 1% hates all women? and then how many use the hashtag?

Why are people so quick to believe that the many thousands of men and women in support of Gamergate could be misogynists, (hate of all women) it really doesn't make much sense does it.

At first I thought it was just a misuse of language, but at this point I think it's safe to say it's very deliberate, and it really is just a tool to dehumanize and win over the ignorant onlooker. Its a disgusting form of bullying, but bullying and name calling is nothing new to gamers, we're immune now.

You really think the media is the best source of information? when they are the ones being accused of corruption? hehe.

These people genuinely are great propagandists "It is some of the best, well made propaganda I've ever seen". Glenn Beck on Jonathan Mcintosh https://twitter.com/radicalbytes

Its funny they call us all white, cis, straight and privileged all the time, when we have such a diverse culture (hence #NotYourShield ) Because when you look into these people they are overwhelmingly white, male, straight, cis privileged trust fund snobs from in and around San Francisco.




Constantly writing off criticism as just misogyny or internalized misogyny is only going to work for so long. These people are one trick ponies. But what does that say about you who are so quick to believe it??


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I find it interesting that you link to the gamergate wiki for some topics, but to Wikipedia for others...

You wouldn't be cherry picking your sources, would you?

EDIT: also, youtube videos don't count as a source.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> I find it interesting that you link to the gamergate wiki for some topics, but to Wikipedia for others...
> 
> You wouldn't be cherry picking your sources, would you?
> 
> EDIT: also, youtube videos don't count as a source.


Something is either true or it isn't.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

VincentAdultman said:


> Something is either true or it isn't.


Ummmm, well, that totally depends on who you ask. The unfortunate truth is that truth is subjective.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I feel like I'll understand this thread better if I beat myself senseless with a frying pan.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I feel like I'll understand this thread better if I beat myself senseless with a frying pan.


:lol


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Shameful said:


>


Hmm Shameful indeed.

So is it the games that make people racist, or is it just racist people who play games?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

source: http://unprofessionalportfolio.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/an-issue-with-agendas/



> Why do gamers seem to hate journalists with an agenda?​From the point of view of the journalist, their agenda is a positive thing. They are trying to get more female protagonists in games and making games, trying to get more LGBT representation in games, and trying to get more racial diversity in games.
> 
> So when readers say that their sendup of Final Fantasy for having no playable female characters and the op-ed about heterosexual white man being life's "easiest difficulty setting" are bad because they are agenda-driven, they react with confusion and hostility. Its easy to assume the majority of gamers are just misogynist *******s when faced with this reaction, but in my opinion the truth is not so black and white.
> 
> ...





> My Equality is Better Than Your Equality​Another source of animosity on this matter is the issue of equality of results vs. equality of opportunity.
> 
> I believe it would be hard to find a gamer who believes that anyone should be restricted from making games, writing about games or becoming involved in the gaming industry. This is known as equality of opportunity, everyone has the right to pursue their goals, whether that goal is to write, to write about, to critique or to develop games. If there are institutional barriers preventing that, they should be removed. If everyone has the opportunity to contribute, we will have more diversity of product and the market will choose who deserves an audience. This is the kind of equality I, and I believe many other gamers believe in.
> 
> ...





> Art by Committee​Games are art.
> 
> This is an argument that has been made since we were able to make sprites bigger than a few pixels. And we've won. The Supreme Court ruled that video games are protected under the same laws that protect other art. Games appear in museums. Game design courses exist alongside fine arts courses. Many parts of development teams are known personally and professionally as artists. Games are art.
> 
> ...





> When you ignore efforts to get women into gaming like The Fine Young Capitalists in favour of writing articles about how gamers are dead it comes across as abhorrently self serving. You are shouting from a platform about an issue while real people are below you working to fix it.
> 
> If you truly believe the best way to fix video games is to do what you're currently doing; then I won't change your mind. You're going to call me a misogynist, a bigot or a gatekeeper, that's if you even ever see this article, otherwise you'll just assume I'm still "dead" because I call myself a gamer. But I want to tell you that what we hate is not the message of equality but the means by which you address it. We don't hate women in gaming; Jade Raymond, Amy Hennig and Corinne Yu are all great examples of women whose success in gaming came as a result of their skill, not their gender.
> 
> If you want to create ways for more women to enter the gaming industry, we will gladly hold the door. If you continue to tell us that we're scum and all we do is hate women and promote misogyny, we will stand in your way.


There is a character limit so I had to leave a small part of the blog post out. I know people don't actually read links ಠ_ಠ which is why I copied and pasted this in quotes with nice friendly looking font etc. ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ

I'm not sure why there's a bear face at the end I think I just got carried away with editing this post.


----------



## saturnblue (Nov 1, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I feel like I'll understand this thread better if I beat myself senseless with a frying pan.


There isn't much to understand anyway. It's just paranoid drivel.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

saturnblue said:


> There isn't much to understand anyway. It's just paranoid drivel.


Check mate.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Shameful said:


>


Lol. That was actually quite funny I have to admit :b

Meanwhile, people from Gamergate are actively coming forward to demonstrate that they are indeed the angry white man-children that the media and SJW's want people to believe:


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

OP you are 100% right in everything. What makes me angry the most is how the journalists are attacking their own customers, which is arrogant beyond belief.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

*
*


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

What is gamergate? All I read is bullshis on both ends. Only thing I gained from it was that I don't like Zoe Quinn because she is an *******.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> What is gamergate? All I read is bullshis on both ends. Only thing I gained from it was that I don't like Zoe Quinn because she is an *******.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Milo's latest article.

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...in-the-culture-wars-then-along-came-GamerGate



> The opponents of GamerGate include a former soft-core porn actress who claims to have stabbed someone in the face and killed him but not reported it to the police, and who, by her own definition, is a rapist. They include a neo-Nazi who has written that Hitler was "my f-cking idol" and has written things about Jewish people not repeatable here. They include a dishevelled, psychologically unstable transsexual, said to have been the subject of a restraining order, who is a proven liar yet whose claims are repeated uncritically by a credulous press.
> No arrests have been made as a result of her reports and many suspect her threateners are figments of her own feverish imagination.
> And they include a former multi-level marketing scammer turned feminist heroine, who has never really been particularly interested in video games, but who can be seen at conferences revelling in her newfound fame and wealth which has come about not because her critiques are effective, but because she embarked on a massive press tour off the back of threats she says she received, not a single of which has ever been traced to a GamerGate supporter.


 ^ Highlight


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Joe Rogan Experience 575 - Matt Fulchiron






Joe briefly talks about gamergate and shirtstrom.


----------



## Deckardbr (Nov 18, 2014)

If you are pro Gamer Gate, there is a great reddit subreddit dedicated to it with lots of active discussion. I hope its ok to link to reddit here 

http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Deckardbr said:


> If you are pro Gamer Gate, there is a great reddit subreddit dedicated to it with lots of active discussion. I hope its ok to link to reddit here
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/


Sure, post whatever you want, pro _or_ anti.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

*IGDA*

*IGDA*

*Game Developers' Association Calls 10,000 Tweeters 'Harassers'-Including Kentucky Fried Chicken*






*



In a sign of how frenzied, panicky and intolerant the games industry establishment has become over the legitimate concerns of ordinary gamers, the International Game Developers' Association branded some 10,425 Twitter accounts, including those of journalists, as harassment "offenders" in a humiliatingly ill-conceived attempt to provide a "blocking tool" to its members.

Click to expand...

*


> The blocking tool, which has been widely mocked online for its lack of sophistication and "blanket ban" approach, was assembled by Randi Harper, a persistent online agitator. The tool prevents users from seeing not only the tweets of users Harper has decided are implicated in harassment, but also many accounts who simply follow those users, by blocking a list of thousands of users with the use of an automated "bot."
> So indiscriminately has the block list been compiled that the IGDA's own staff appear on it. Roberto Rosario, chair of the IGDA in Puerto Rico, is named on the list. In an acutely embarrassing moment for the Association, Rosario, who is not a GamerGate supporter, publicly threatened to resign unless his name was removed or the bot was disavowed.
> He later told _Breitbart_: "It's ridiculous, an insult, its anti-ethical, probably criminal and just plain false. I've been fighting for freedom, openness, anti-censorship and equality. A simple Google search of my name will reveal all the projects I've headed or collaborated on. The facts are there, clear as day." As we went to press, Rosario had received no communication from the IGDA.
> Dozens of innocent developers, journalists and even some feminist critics have been caught in the tool's exceptionally wide net, thanks to whom they follow on Twitter. Prominent internet personality and YouTuber Total Biscuit noted this weekend the absurdity of an international trade body accepting unfit-for-purpose software and capricious, arbitrary "harassment" clarifications by an independent developer who is hardly non-partisan in the ongoing GamerGate controversy.
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...rs-harassers-including-Kentucky-Fried-Chicken

https://blocktogether.org/show-bloc...965d66494a6fb68f3518b82f171bcf0e419ccc?page=1

http://pastebin.com/YjUk8yQn


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

*WAM*

*WAM*



> The non-profit advocacy organization Women, Action, and the Media (Wam) has created an "unprecdented" partnership with Twitter to tackle online harassment of women.


http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/08/twitter-harassment-women-wam

http://www.womenactionmedia.org/
https://womenactionmedia.wufoo.com/forms/wam-twitter-harassment-reporting-tool/

Executive Director Anna Holmes founder of Jezebel, writer Jaclyn Friedman and Melanie Klein are all known friends of Anita Sarkeesian. that "I'm not a fan of video games" video 



 was at WAM March 25th, 2010
http://www.feministfrequency.com/2010/03/wam-2010-playlist/

Suspensions since twitter started working with WAM
@*Lew*dstargames @*FleetCOMM* @*RealRogueStar* @*meR*cGameStudios @*Mykeru* @*jordanowen42* @Nero















Then there's this (NOT WAM)



> Today, there was a general assembly taking place in Washington, D.C. It was a panel discussion involving Katherine Cross, Sociologist and writer at Feministing, Stefan Hankin of Lincoln Park Strategies and Shireen Mitchell of Women's Media Center. The panel was moderated by Allyson Kapin of Rad Campaign and Women Who Tech. Some of the people who attended the panel included notable individuals such as Paula B., from Workplace Fairness, Elle Cayabyab Gitlin from Ars Technica and Ally Palanzi from Vox Media, just to name a few.
> The purpose of the panel? To discuss online harassment. The panel was called "Celebgate and Gamergate: A New Culture War."
> Allyson Kapin, co-founder of Rad Campaign commented about the panel discussion in the press release, saying&#8230;
> "There is a cultural war erupting," ... "We are witnessing the horrifying real-life effects it's having on women, whether they are famous or not. It's critical that we come up with viable solutions to fight this harassment because right now there are no clear laws, legislation, or social media policies addressing this issue effectively."
> ...


http://blogjob.com/oneangrygamer/20...ups-want-to-take-online-harassment-to-senate/


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

What a bunch of nonsense


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Notus said:


> What a bunch of nonsense


In what way?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Look dude, feminists disgust me as much as they do the next sensible male out there but this is absolutely ridiculous. Your hatred for feminists is going to blind you in the end, don't be a fool. Most of them are a bunch of reactionary trolls trying to rile up people, don't feed them and their bull****.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Notus said:


> Look dude, feminists disgust me as much as they do the next sensible male out there but this is absolutely ridiculous. *Your hatred for feminists is going to blind you* in the end, don't be a fool. Most of them are a bunch of reactionary trolls trying to rile up people, don't feed them and their bull****.


Lol where did you pull that from? I do not hate feminists, I'm a feminist by definition.

This is just a topic I'm interested in, I don't spend as much time thinking about it as I did at the start, but when I find something I think others might be interested in I post it here. The levels they are going to to censor opinion is just so extreme, the whole thing is just kinda fascinating. Make no mistake I'm finding all this very entertaining, I'm not taking it too serious at all. Its better than anything on tv.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

*IGDA*





David Pakman on Harasser Block List


----------

